# سؤال عن علاقة هندسة الميكاترونكس بصناعة السيارات



## Dr.Dieter Ztsche (22 يونيو 2013)

فى البداية السلام عليكم و على الوطن العربى باكمله 

انا كنت عايز اعرف اجابة محددة من القسم الاكثر إرتباطاً بصناعة السيارات و محرك السيارة بالاخص هل هو قسم هندسة ميكانيكية ام قسم هندسى ميكاترونكس ؟ 
ارجو الرد


----------



## motaz4a (23 يونيو 2013)

*رد: اجو الرد ... لا ادرى لماذا لا تهتموا بوضوعاتى مع انها مهمة و محورية*

اخي القسم المختص بالسيارات هو الاتوترونكس 
والميكانيك هي اقرب للسيارت من الميكاترونكس


----------



## adison2000 (29 يونيو 2013)

*رد: اجو الرد ... لا ادرى لماذا لا تهتموا بوضوعاتى مع انها مهمة و محورية*

يمكنك زيارة قسم هندسة السيارات ..

هندسة السيارات


----------

